# Solved: Toshiba Laptop w/ Vista cannot connect to internet, network drivers not worki



## Djohnson2 (Oct 31, 2009)

I orginally started having internet issues three days ago. Both computers could not get online. I have now been able to get online with this laptop that has XP. The other laptop, Toshiba, does not recognize any IP addresses, and several of the network adapters show not working, only two appear to work. I did ipconfig and get media disconnected message.
I read through several forums and attempted to remove the non working drivers, rebooted, but it still does not work. There are other instructions I have followed from Microsoft forums, with no solution at all. I am open to any assistance any one can provide to help resolve this.
Also, starting today, my computer is acting up and suddenly shutting down, so I did a system repair. But I still cannot get online.
I would like to fix it, if at all possible.
I am desperately trying to be sure I have all my data transferred onto a USB hard drive in case it totally crashes. Is there a way to be sure all my files pictures, programs, etc... are safely on the USB hard drive without walking through them individually? I notice some are only the shortcut, so I have to go back through each and every one, I was wondering if there was a quicker way to do this?
Also, I am wondering, since there appears to be a strong possibility I cannot get this fixed, if I bought the Windows 7 and put it on the computer, would it correct the drivers and allow it to work?
I know there are alot of questions here, but I truly have been trying to resolve this for days, and nothing seems to correct the problem, so I am trying to at least save my personal files, pictures, etc...
Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thank in Advance!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First off, if both of the computers suddenly couldn't get online, I wouldn't suspect something on an individual machine.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

Let's see this as well, and I'd like you to connect using a wired connection (cable) to the router.

As far as transferring your files and data, most of it should be stored under My Documents, have you copied that all over to the USB drive? If the drive is big enough, you could consider an image backup using something like Acronis True Image, which would allow you to save everything on the disk.


----------



## Djohnson2 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you so much for your quick response!


Question 1) Intel(r) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (This one shows working)
Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection -Winpkfilter Miniport 
Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast ethernet NIC (NDIS.6.0)(This shows working)
Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0) WinpkFilter Miniport
WAN Miniport (IP) -WinpkFilter Miniport
WAN Miniport (IPv6) -WinpkFilter Miniport
Wan Miniport (Network Monitor) -WinpkFilter Miniport

Question 2 and 3) The ones that show working are indicated above, the others have a yellow exclamation point.

Can you explain how to do the "Image Backup"

Thanks again, I am hooking that computer now directly to the router.

This computer is XP and working fine.


----------



## Djohnson2 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have the router connected directly to the laptop but it is still not connecting. I also did an ipconfig and it is still reading media disconnected.


----------



## Djohnson2 (Oct 31, 2009)

So, can anyone help with what I can do next? All Network adapters are listed in the above post, total of eight, and two read out that they are working properly, The others have a yellow exclamation on them, none have red x's.
When I start up on the computer, when I click to try to connect, it reads out that I am connected with limited or no connectivity and of course, I cannot connect. I try to disconnect that and try to connect to my secured connection and then I get a message that "The network adapter "wireless connection is not correctly configured to use the IP protocol.

I checked out Acronis True Image mentioned above and most likely will purchase it.

Does anyone know if I upgraded the Windows Vista to Windows 7, would it save my data and would it correct the driver issues I am having?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

With the cable connection to the router, please do this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

Upgrading to Windows 7 won't fix a broken installation, let's get Vista running.


----------



## Djohnson2 (Oct 31, 2009)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Owner-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{A3EB1582-E3FC-46E7-B3FE-56D369801
665}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 20:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Owner>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What is the *WinpkFilter* that I see there, that looks like a problem.

For some reason, Windows network is unable to see any of the hardware, I suspect those entries have something to do with it.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

Post another IPCONFIG /ALL


----------



## Djohnson2 (Oct 31, 2009)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Owner-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{A3EB1582-E3FC-46E7-B3FE-56D369801
665}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 20:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Owner>


----------



## Djohnson2 (Oct 31, 2009)

Doesn't seem like much changed, and I did exactly what you said.


----------



## Djohnson2 (Oct 31, 2009)

In answer to your question about the Winpkfilter, I have no idea what they are, but there are two of them and the first part of their names are an exact match to another adapter, except the end part of the name.
I don't know if that makes sense, I hope so.


----------



## Djohnson2 (Oct 31, 2009)

Nothing has changed after doing the three commands, what should I do now? I cannot get the computer online, wired or wireless.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Boot in *Safe Mode with Networking* and post the results of an IPCONFIG /ALL there.

Also, while in safe mode, please post a HijackThis 2.00.2 Log here.


----------



## Djohnson2 (Oct 31, 2009)

Here is the ipconfig /all from the safe mode w/ networking.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Owner-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{A3EB1582-E3FC-46E7-B3FE-56D369801
665}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 20:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Owner>

I tried to connect with my router hooked up to laptop and it still would not let me on.


----------



## Djohnson2 (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't see any difference, even in safety mode w/ networking and it would not let me online at all. Is there a way I can download the Hijack this to a cd from this computer and put the cd in the other computer.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sure, just download it, and copy it over using a USB FLASH drive or a CD-R/RW disk. You can bring the results back the same way.

I keep a bunch of FLASH drives around for stuff like this.


----------



## Djohnson2 (Oct 31, 2009)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:09:43 PM, on 11/1/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6002.18005)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Power Saver\TPwrMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\SmoothView\SmoothView.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Western Digital\WD Drive Manager\WDBtnMgrUI.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\TOSCDSPD\TOSCDSPD.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERANTISPYWARE.EXE
C:\Program Files\OLYMPUS\OLYMPUS Master 2\MMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\LivePerson\Expert\LPExpertMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.4\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.4\program\soffice.BIN
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\Toolkit.exe
C:\Program Files\WD\WD Anywhere Backup\MemeoBackup.exe
C:\Windows\System32\PresentationHost.exe
C:\Program Files\MioNet\jvm\bin\MioNet.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEUser.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.toshibadirect.com/dpdstart
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ratracerebellion.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.toshibadirect.com/dpdstart
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - MRI_DISABLED - (no file)
O2 - BHO: IE7Pro - {00011268-E188-40DF-A514-835FCD78B1BF} - C:\Program Files\IEPro\iepro.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Click-to-Call BHO - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\wlchtc.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Beta - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: WhiteSmoke IE Toolbar - {ebba2a2f-7b79-462a-a550-e500fe0dd556} - C:\Program Files\WhiteSmoke_IE\tbWhit.dll
O3 - Toolbar: WhiteSmoke IE Toolbar - {ebba2a2f-7b79-462a-a550-e500fe0dd556} - C:\Program Files\WhiteSmoke_IE\tbWhit.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar Beta - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] "C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] "C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] "C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Camera Assistant Software] "C:\Program Files\Camera Assistant Software for Toshiba\traybar.exe" /start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPwrMain] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TPwrMain.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HSON] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TBS\HSON.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmoothView] "C:\Program Files\Toshiba\SmoothView\SmoothView.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ITSecMng] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\ItSecMng.exe" /START
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] "C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ToolKit] "C:\Program Files\SeagateToolkit\Toolkit.exe" -L -S /silent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WD Drive Manager] "C:\Program Files\Western Digital\WD Drive Manager\WDBtnMgrUI.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MioNet] "C:\Program Files\MioNet\MioNetLauncher.exe" /p
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [myapplication] "C:\Program Files\focusKONTROL\focusKONTROL.exe" a
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OM2_Monitor] "C:\Program Files\OLYMPUS\OLYMPUS Master 2\FirstStart.exe" /OM
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ad-Watch] "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WD Anywhere Backup] "C:\Program Files\WD\WD Anywhere Backup\MemeoLauncher2.exe" --silent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (reboot)] "C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" /runcleanupscript
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] "C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe" /autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ToolKit] "C:\Program Files\SeagateToolkit\Toolkit.exe" -L -S /silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [visionboard] "C:\Program Files\GoalTigerVisionBoard\visionboardlauncher.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Speech Recognition] "C:\Windows\Speech\Common\sapisvr.exe" -SpeechUX -Startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] "C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] "C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OM2_Monitor] "C:\Program Files\OLYMPUS\OLYMPUS Master 2\MMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [Shockwave Updater] "C:\Windows\System32\Adobe\SHOCKW~1\SWHELP~1.EXE" -Update -1103471 -"Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 6.0; FunWebProducts; Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1) ; SLCC1; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; Media Center PC 5.0; .NET CLR 3.5.21022; Windows-Media-Player/10.00.00.3990; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; MS-RTC LM 8; .NET CLR 3.0.30729)" -"http://edits.zwinky.com/zwinky-world/GamePlayer/play.jhtml?gameID=1"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: LivePerson Expert Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\LivePerson\Expert\LPExpertMessenger.exe
O4 - Startup: MEMonitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Verizon Wireless\V CAST Music Manager\MEMonitor.exe
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 2.4.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.4\program\quickstart.exe
O9 - Extra button: IE7Pro Grab and Drag - {000002a3-84fe-43f1-b958-f2c3ca804f1a} - C:\Program Files\IEPro\iepro.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: IE7Pro Grab and Drag - {000002a3-84fe-43f1-b958-f2c3ca804f1a} - C:\Program Files\IEPro\iepro.dll
O9 - Extra button: IE7Pro Preferences - {0026439F-A980-4f18-8C95-4F1CBBF9C1D8} - C:\Program Files\IEPro\iepro.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: IE7Pro Preferences - {0026439F-A980-4f18-8C95-4F1CBBF9C1D8} - C:\Program Files\IEPro\iepro.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {215B8138-A3CF-44C5-803F-8226143CFC0A} (Trend Micro ActiveX Scan Agent 6.6) - http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/housecall/applet/html/native/x86/win32/activex/hcImpl.cab
O16 - DPF: {3860DD98-0549-4D50-AA72-5D17D200EE10} (Windows Live OneCare safety scanner control) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/en-us/wlscctrl2.cab
O16 - DPF: {A084A130-28AE-4B32-B51A-1C8CE164BC88} (WNICheck2 Class) - http://www.convergysworkathome.com/AppHardT.CAB
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://liveops.webex.com/client/T26L/webex/ieatgpc1.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - Agere Systems - C:\Windows\system32\agrsmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Dial Dictate (DialDictateService) - NCH Software - C:\Program Files\NCH Swift Sound\DialDictate\dialdictate.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c9a9c0b20d2270) (gupdate1c9a9c0b20d2270) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: MemeoBackgroundService - Memeo - C:\Program Files\WD\WD Anywhere Backup\MemeoBackgroundService.exe
O23 - Service: MioNet - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\MioNet\MioNetManager.exe
O23 - Service: pinger - Unknown owner - C:\Toshiba\IVP\ISM\pinger.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Swupdtmr - Unknown owner - c:\Toshiba\IVP\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Navi Support Service (TNaviSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\Toshiba\TOSHIBA DVD PLAYER\TNaviSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Optical Disc Drive Service (TODDSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\TODDSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Power Saver (TosCoSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Power Saver\TosCoSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Bluetooth Service - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA SMART Log Service - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SMARTLogService\TosIPCSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Ulead Burning Helper (UleadBurningHelper) - Ulead Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O23 - Service: WD Drive Manager Service (WDBtnMgrSvc.exe) - WDC - C:\Program Files\Western Digital\WD Drive Manager\WDBtnMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. (www.webroot.com) - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Client Service (WRConsumerService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRConsumerService.exe
--
End of file - 13536 bytes


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I was hoping to find something there that might help me...

I'd try to uninstall all of those entries under *Network adapters* and reboot to see if it'll rebuild the network drivers without the baggage.


----------



## Djohnson2 (Oct 31, 2009)

They all came back the same, should I uninstall all, even the ones that appear to be working okay, the ones that do not have the exclamation?


----------



## Djohnson2 (Oct 31, 2009)

You worked a miracle! It is working now, I did unistall all, and it re-installed them when I re-booted! I am so happy, finally, and I thank you so very much!!!
WHOOO HOOO!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad it worked out. I figured those adapters had to be the issue, I have no idea what they are.


----------

